# Water attracting splice cover



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I'm trying to think of something smartass to say and I'm drawing a blank.

That is a terrible wire splicing method.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks more like surgical gauze.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I bet it is treated with the super hydrophobic spray.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Why even bother? Probably better out in the open.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks to me like someone covered the open air splices to protect them during painting. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mxslick said:


> Looks to me like someone covered the open air splices to protect them during painting. :laughing:


 I'm sure they use some extra flammable oil based paint as well..:laughing:


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

The bare copper will get cold without some winter protection.
Geeeezzz guys.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

I wish I had a pic, but one time I saw an HR in a garage fed from a Zinsco panel to a wad of aluminum foil that then branched two other directions. That splice reminded be of that.
I think I would trust the aluminum foil more than what you just showed us.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

chris856 said:


> I wish I had a pic, but one time I saw an HR in a garage fed from a Zinsco panel to a wad of aluminum foil that then branched two other directions. That splice reminded be of that.
> I think I would trust the aluminum foil more than what you just showed us.



That's how you shield hack installations from gubbamint spy satellites!


----------

